# Classici e Poesie



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

Vedendo il thread sulle sigle ho pensato che la televisione ha formato la cultura in cui tutti ci riconosciamo.
Ma la CULTURA è rimasta?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

*Troppo facile*

San Martino

La nebbia agli irti colli piovigginando sale... 



La nebbia a gl'irti colli 
piovigginando sale, 
e sotto il maestrale 
urla e biancheggia il mar; 

ma per le vie del borgo 
dal ribollir de' tini 
va l'aspro odor de i vini 
l'anime a rallegrar. 

Gira su' ceppi accesi 
lo spiedo scoppiettando: 
sta il cacciator fischiando 
sull'uscio a rimirar 

tra le rossastre nubi 
stormi d'uccelli neri, 
com'esuli pensieri, 
nel vespero migrar.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Agosto 2018)

*Estiva di Vincenzo Cardarelli*

Distesa                     estate,
                      stagione                     dei densi climi
                      dei                     grandi mattini
                      dell’albe                     senza rumore –
                      ci                     si risveglia come in un acquario – 
                      dei                     giorni identici, astrali,
                      stagione                     la meno dolente
                      d’oscuramenti                     e di crisi,
                      felicità                     degli spazi,
                      nessuna                     promessa terrena
                      può                     dare pace al mio cuore
                      quanto                     la certezza di sole
                      che                     dal tuo cielo trabocca,
                      stagione                     estrema, che cadi
                      prostrata                     in riposi enormi,
                      dai                     oro ai più vasti sogni,
                      stagione                     che porti la luce
                      a distendere                     il tempo
                      di                     là dai confini del giorno,
                      e sembri                     mettere a volte
                      nell’ordine                     che procede
                      qualche                     cadenza dell’indugio eterno.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> San Martino
> 
> La nebbia agli irti colli piovigginando sale...
> 
> ...


Sarà troppo facile ma questa poesia è meravigliosa, l'associazione finale poi... peccato che qui di esuli pensieri se ne vedan sempre meno nel cielo. E l'odore dei vini è anticipato da quello di pesticidi e fitofarmaci e cartelli che quando ci cammini in mezzo ti chiedi tra quanto tempo inizierà a schiattare la gente per tumori. Ecco fine della poesia. La poesia è intorno, ho sempre pensato che la grammatica e saper usare una lingua sia solo un mezzo, il poeta stesso è il mezzo, o una porta.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2018)

Chiedevo ...rimembranze scolastiche poesie che ritenete patrimonio di tutti.come


C’è qualcosa di nuovo oggi nel sole
anzi d’antico...



*L'AQUILONE*
C'è qualcosa di nuovo oggi nel sole,
anzi d'antico: io vivo altrove, e sento
che sono intorno nate le viole. 
Son nate nella selva del convento
dei cappuccini, tra le morte foglie
che al ceppo delle quercie agita il vento.
Si respira una dolce aria che scioglie
le dure zolle, e visita le chiese
di campagna, ch'erbose hanno le soglie:
un'aria d'altro luogo e d'altro mese
e d'altra vita: un'aria celestina
che regga molte bianche ali sospese...
sì, gli aquiloni! È questa una mattina
che non c'è scuola. Siamo usciti a schiera
tra le siepi di rovo e d'albaspina.
Le siepi erano brulle, irte; ma c'era
d'autunno ancora qualche mazzo rosso
di bacche, e qualche fior di primavera
bianco; e sui rami nudi il pettirosso
saltava, e la lucertola il capino
mostrava tra le foglie aspre del fosso.
Or siamo fermi: abbiamo in faccia Urbino
ventoso: ognuno manda da una balza
la sua cometa per il ciel turchino.
Ed ecco ondeggia, pencola, urta, sbalza,
risale, prende il vento; ecco pian piano
tra un lungo dei fanciulli urlo s'inalza.
S'inalza; e ruba il filo dalla mano,
come un fiore che fugga su lo stelo
esile, e vada a rifiorir lontano.
S'inalza; e i piedi trepidi e l'anelo
petto del bimbo e l'avida pupilla
e il viso e il cuore, porta tutto in cielo.
Più su, più su: già come un punto brilla
lassù lassù... Ma ecco una ventata
di sbieco, ecco uno strillo alto... - Chi strilla?
Sono le voci della camerata
mia: le conosco tutte all'improvviso,
una dolce, una acuta, una velata...
A uno a uno tutti vi ravviso,
o miei compagni! e te, sì, che abbandoni
su l'omero il pallor muto del viso.
Sì: dissi sopra te l'orazïoni,
e piansi: eppur, felice te che al vento
non vedesti cader che gli aquiloni!
Tu eri tutto bianco, io mi rammento.
solo avevi del rosso nei ginocchi,
per quel nostro pregar sul pavimento.
Oh! te felice che chiudesti gli occhi
persuaso, stringendoti sul cuore
il più caro dei tuoi cari balocchi!
Oh! dolcemente, so ben io, si muore
la sua stringendo fanciullezza al petto,
come i candidi suoi pètali un fiore
ancora in boccia! O morto giovinetto,
anch'io presto verrò sotto le zolle
là dove dormi placido e soletto...
Meglio venirci ansante, roseo, molle
di sudor, come dopo una gioconda
corsa di gara per salire un colle!
Meglio venirci con la testa bionda,
che poi che fredda giacque sul guanciale,
ti pettinò co' bei capelli a onda
tua madre... adagio, per non farti male.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Agosto 2018)

*Giorgio Caproni*

Biglietto lasciato prima di non andar via

Se non dovessi tornare,
sappiate che non sono mai
partito.
Il mio viaggiare
È stato tutto un restare
qua, dove non fui mai.


----------



## francoff (10 Agosto 2018)

Itaca di kavafis


----------



## Foglia (10 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedevo ...rimembranze scolastiche poesie che ritenete patrimonio di tutti.come
> 
> 
> C’è qualcosa di nuovo oggi nel sole
> ...



Tristissima questa... 

Ho scoperto di ricordarmela ancora tutta a memoria. Dalle elementari, quando la imparai 

Io rilancio con Davanti San Guido:

I cipressi che a Bolgheri, alti e schietti, van da San Guido in duplice filar, quasi in corsa giganti giovinetti mi balzarono incontro e mi guardar......


E ancora, Montale coi Limoni:
Ascoltami.
I poeti laureati si muovono soltanto tra le piante dai nomi poco usati. Bossi, ligustri e acanti. Io per me....



So ancora a memoria pure queste


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2018)

Sempre caro mi fu quest’ermo colle



L’infinito Giacomo Leopardi 
[FONT=&quot]Sempre caro mi fu quest'ermo colle,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e questa siepe, che da tanta parte[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]dell'ultimo orizzonte il guardo esclude.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ma sedendo e mirando, interminati[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]spazi di là da quella, e sovrumani[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]silenzi, e profondissima quïete[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]io nel pensier mi fingo, ove per poco[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]il cor non si spaura. E come il vento[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]odo stormir tra queste piante, io quello[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]infinito silenzio a questa voce[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]vo comparando: e mi sovvien l'eterno,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e le morte stagioni, e la presente[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e viva, e il suon di lei. Così tra questa[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]immensità s'annega il pensier mio:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e il naufragar m'è dolce in questo mare. [/FONT]


----------



## Foglia (10 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre caro mi fu quest’ermo colle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ho pensata poco fa pure io.


----------



## Foglia (10 Agosto 2018)

Non ho mai apprezzato molto la letteratura medievale.
Al liceo, ebbi la sfiga di incappare in un professore che PER UN INTERO QUADRIMESTRE ci fece "stallare" sui cd. Cantici di San Francesco, con una passione sperticata per questo:

http://parafrasare.altervista.org/blog/francesco-dassisi-audite-poverelle-parafrasi/

Rileggendolo alla luce dell'oggi riesco ad essere più obiettiva.
Ma al tempo cambiai liceo 

Per inciso, la storia antica della letteratura così come del diritto  (la mia tesi fu in diritto greco antico.... Utilissimo per il lavoro eh ), mi ha sempre molto affascinata. Ma il medioevo  (e pure Dante, che se vogliamo e' un ponte verso il moderno) non lo ho mai troppo digerito.


----------



## Irrisoluto (10 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non ho mai apprezzato molto la letteratura medievale.
> Al liceo, ebbi la sfiga di incappare in un professore che PER UN INTERO QUADRIMESTRE ci fece "stallare" sui cd. Cantici di San Francesco, con una passione sperticata per questo:
> 
> http://parafrasare.altervista.org/blog/francesco-dassisi-audite-poverelle-parafrasi/
> ...


Come si fa a non amare Guido Cavalcanti ?
C'è da dire che l'ho capito solo anni dopo averlo studiato al liceo...
https://it.wikisource.org/wiki/Rime_(Cavalcanti)/La_forte_e_nova_mia_disaventura

La forte e nova mia disaventura
m’ha desfatto nel core
ogni dolce penser, ch’i’ avea, d’amore.

     Disfatta m’ha già tanto de la vita,
5che la gentil, piacevol donna mia
     dall’anima destrutta s’è partita,
sì ch’i’ non veggio là dov’ella sia.
     Non è rimaso in me tanta balìa,
ch’io de lo su’ valore
10possa comprender nella mente fiore.

     Vèn, che m’uccide, un[o] sottil pensero,
che par che dica ch’i’ mai no la veggia:
     questo [è] tormento disperato e fero,
che strugg’ e dole e ’ncende ed amareggia.
15     Trovar non posso a cui pietate cheggia,
mercé di quel signore
che gira la fortuna del dolore.

     Pieno d’angoscia, in loco di paura,
lo spirito del cor dolente giace
20     per la Fortuna che di me non cura,
c’ha volta Morte dove assai mi spiace,
     e da speranza, ch’è stata fallace,
nel tempo ch’e’ si more
m’ha fatto perder dilettevole ore.

25     Parole mie disfatt’ e paurose,
là dove piace a voi di gire andate;
     ma sempre sospirando e vergognose
lo nome de la mia donna chiamate.
     Io pur rimagno in tant’ aversitate
30che, qual mira de fòre,
vede la Morte sotto al meo colore.


----------



## Foglia (10 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Come si fa a non amare Guido Cavalcanti ?
> C'è da dire che l'ho capito solo anni dopo averlo studiato al liceo...
> https://it.wikisource.org/wiki/Rime_(Cavalcanti)/La_forte_e_nova_mia_disaventura
> 
> ...


Cavalcanti era una  "fissa" sempre di quel mio famoso prof 

Ebbene si... Lo detestavo


----------



## Irrisoluto (10 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cavalcanti era una  "fissa" sempre di quel mio famoso prof
> 
> Ebbene si... Lo detestavo


Bisognerebbe ritornare su tutto cio' che si è studiato a scuola, superati i 35 anni


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe ritornare su tutto cio' che si è studiato a scuola, superati i 35 anni


Concordo.
Infatti è quello che ho proposto con questo thread.


----------



## Foglia (10 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe ritornare su tutto cio' che si è studiato a scuola, superati i 35 anni


Su tutto dici? 

Boh. Per farti appunto un esempio, io Dante non lo rileggerei neanche sotto tortura. Cavalcanti credo che ora come allora mi rimanda ad uno svenamento che volentieri evito :mexican:

Non tutti i linguaggi  "arrivano". Poi entra in gioco lo studio, e la comprensione. Ma per prima cosa devono arrivare. In questo momento sto pensando all'arte contemporanea, che personalmente amo molto capire


----------



## Irrisoluto (10 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Su tutto dici?
> 
> Boh. Per farti appunto un esempio, io Dante non lo rileggerei neanche sotto tortura. Cavalcanti credo che ora come allora mi rimanda ad uno svenamento che volentieri evito :mexican:
> 
> Non tutti i linguaggi  "arrivano". Poi entra in gioco lo studio, e la comprensione. Ma per prima cosa devono arrivare. In questo momento sto pensando all'arte contemporanea, che personalmente amo molto capire


Ho detto ritornare infatti, non ristudiare. Cioè, dare una scorsa a quello che detestavamo per vedere se qualcosa di nuovo emerge. Poi ovvio che se dopo la scorsa veloce rimaniamo impassibili, passiamo ad altro 
Pero' io non sottovaluterei il fatto che qualunque forma d'arte del passato, per essere "sentita", per arrivare come dici tu, ha bisogno di molte mediazioni...cioè di molto studio. E la vita non è che ci offra tutte ste possibilità di farlo.
Per quanto i riguarda, è già tanto se riusciamo a mantenere un po' di curiosità per qualcosa di nuovo.
Non è cosi' scontato, visto che più si va avanti più si diventa di gusti difficili e più nulla ci sembra "sorprendente".


----------



## Foglia (10 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ho detto ritornare infatti, non ristudiare. Cioè, dare una scorsa a quello che detestavamo per vedere se qualcosa di nuovo emerge. Poi ovvio che se dopo la scorsa veloce rimaniamo impassibili, passiamo ad altro
> Pero' io non sottovaluterei il fatto che qualunque forma d'arte del passato, per essere "sentita", per arrivare come dici tu, ha bisogno di molte mediazioni...cioè di molto studio. E la vita non è che ci offra tutte ste possibilità di farlo.
> Per quanto i riguarda, è già tanto se riusciamo a mantenere un po' di curiosità per qualcosa di nuovo.
> Non è cosi' scontato, visto che più si va avanti più si diventa di gusti difficili e più nulla ci sembra "sorprendente".


:up:

Non a caso, pure apprezzando i "filtri" della storia, mi piace anche guardare a ciò che non è stato troppo ancora filtrato


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2018)

Foscolo pensavo fosse un cretino.
Ora me ne vergogno

Alla sera
[FONT=&quot]F[/FONT][FONT=&quot]orse perchè della fatal quïete[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    Tu sei l’immago a me sì cara, vieni,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    O Sera! E quando ti corteggian liete[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Le nubi estive e i zeffiri sereni,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]E quando dal nevoso aere inquiete[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    Tenebre, e lunghe, all’universo meni,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    Sempre scendi invocata, e le secrete[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]8[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vie del mio cor soavemente tieni.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Vagar mi fai co’ miei pensier su l’orme[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    Che vanno al nulla eterno; e intanto fugge[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]11[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Questo reo tempo, e van con lui le torme[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Delle cure, onde meco egli si strugge;[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    E mentre io guardo la tua pace, dorme[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    Quello[/FONT][FONT=&quot] spirto guerrier ch’entro mi rugge.[/FONT]


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Foscolo pensavo fosse un cretino.
> Ora me ne vergogno
> 
> Alla sera
> ...


*A Zacinto*
Né più mai toccherò le sacre sponde
ove il mio corpo fanciulletto giacque,
Zacinto mia, che te specchi nell'onde
del greco mar da cui vergine nacque 

Venere, e fea quelle isole feconde
col suo primo sorriso, onde non tacque
le tue limpide nubi e le tue fronde
l'inclito verso di colui che l'acque 

cantò fatali, ed il diverso esiglio
per cui bello di fama e di sventura
baciò la sua petrosa Itaca Ulisse. 

Tu non altro che il canto avrai del figlio,
o materna mia terra; a noi prescrisse
il fato illacrimata sepoltura.


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2018)

UNGARETTI :         "San Martino del Carso" 

[SIZE=+1] San Martino del Carso Di queste case
 Non è rimasto 
 Che qualche
 Brandello di muro
 Di tanti
 Che mi corrispondevano
 Non è rimasto
 Neppure tanto
 Ma nel cuore
 Nessuna croce manca
 E’ il mio cuore
 Il paese più straziato.

[/SIZE]


----------



## Foglia (10 Agosto 2018)

Cantami o Diva del Pelide Achille l'ira funesta, che infiniti lutti causò agli Achei....


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2018)

Quel ramo del lago di Como che volge a mezzogiorno...

[FONT=&quot]Addio, monti sorgenti dall’acque, ed elevati al cielo; cime inuguali, note a chi è cresciuto tra voi, e impresse nella sua mente, non meno che lo sia l’aspetto de’ suoi più familiari; torrenti, de’ quali distingue lo scroscio, come il suono delle voci domestiche; ville sparse e biancheggianti sul pendìo, come branchi di pecore pascenti; addio! Quanto è tristo il passo di chi, cresciuto tra voi, se ne allontana! Alla fantasia di quello stesso che se ne parte volontariamente, tratto dalla speranza di fare altrove fortuna, si disabbelliscono, in quel momento, i sogni della ricchezza; egli si maraviglia d’essersi potuto risolvere, e tornerebbe allora indietro, se non pensasse che, un giorno, tornerà dovizioso. Quanto più si avanza nel piano, il suo occhio si ritira, disgustato e stanco, da quell’ampiezza uniforme; l’aria gli par gravosa e morta; s’inoltra mesto e disattento nelle città tumultuose; le case aggiunte a case, le strade che sboccano nelle strade, pare che gli levino il respiro; e davanti agli edifizi ammirati dallo straniero, pensa, con desiderio inquieto, al campicello del suo paese, alla casuccia a cui ha già messo gli occhi addosso, da gran tempo, e che comprerà, tornando ricco a’ suoi monti.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ma chi non aveva mai spinto al di là di quelli neppure un desiderio fuggitivo, chi aveva composti in essi tutti i disegni dell’avvenire, e n’è sbalzato lontano, da una forza perversa! Chi, staccato a un tempo dalle più care abitudini, e disturbato nelle più care speranze, lascia que’ monti, per avviarsi in traccia di sconosciuti che non ha mai desiderato di conoscere, e non può con l’immaginazione arrivare a un momento stabilito per il ritorno! Addio, casa natìa, dove, sedendo, con un pensiero occulto, s’imparò a distinguere dal rumore de’ passi comuni il rumore d’un passo aspettato con un misterioso timore. Addio, casa ancora straniera, casa sogguardata tante volte alla sfuggita, passando, e non senza rossore; nella quale la mente si figurava un soggiorno tranquillo e perpetuo di sposa. Addio, chiesa, dove l’animo tornò tante volte sereno, cantando le lodi del Signore; dov’era promesso, preparato un rito; dove il sospiro segreto del cuore doveva essere solennemente benedetto, e l’amore venir comandato, e chiamarsi santo; addio! Chi dava a voi tanta giocondità è per tutto; e non turba mai la gioia de’ suoi figli, se non per prepararne loro una più certa e più grande[/FONT]


----------



## Divì (11 Agosto 2018)

*Pianto antico*

[FONT=&quot]L’albero a cui tendevi
la pargoletta mano,
il verde melograno
da’ bei vermigli fior,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]nel muto orto solingo
rinverdì tutto or ora
e giugno lo ristora
di luce e di calor.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Tu, fior de la mia pianta
percossa e inaridita
tu de l’inutil vita
estremo unico fior,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]sei nella terra fredda
sei nella terra negra
nè il sol più ti rallegra
nè ti risveglia amor.[/FONT]​


----------



## Divì (11 Agosto 2018)

*L'ultima ora di Venezia  - Armando Fusimato*

E' fosco l'aere, il cielo e' muto,
ed io sul tacito veron seduto,
in solitaria malinconia
ti guardo e lagrimo,
Venezia mia!
Fra i rotti nugoli dell'occidente
il raggio perdesi del sol morente,
e mesto sibila per l'aria bruna
l'ultimo gemito della laguna.
Passa una gondola della città.
"Ehi, dalla gondola, qual novità ?"
"Il morbo infuria, il pan ci manca,
sul ponte sventola bandiera bianca!"
No, no, non splendere su tanti guai,
sole d'Italia, non splender mai;
e sulla veneta spenta fortuna
si eterni il gemito della laguna.
Venezia! l'ultima ora e' venuta;
illustre martire, tu sei perduta...
Il morbo infuria, il pan ti manca,
sul ponte sventola bandiera bianca!
Ma non le ignivome palle roventi,
ne' i mille fulmini su te stridenti,
troncaro ai liberi tuoi di' lo stame...
Viva Venezia!
Muore di fame!
Sulle tue pagine scolpisci, o Storia,
l'altrui nequizie e la sua gloria,
e grida ai posteri tre volte infame
chi vuol Venezia morta di fame!
Viva Venezia!
L'ira nemica la sua risuscita
virtude antica;
ma il morbo infuria, ma il pan le manca...
Sul ponte sventola bandiera bianca!
Ed ora infrangasi qui sulla pietra,
finché e' ancor libera,
questa mia cetra.
A te, Venezia,
l'ultimo canto,
l'ultimo bacio,
l'ultimo pianto!
Ramingo ed esule in suol straniero,
vivrai, Venezia, nel mio pensiero;
vivrai nel tempio qui del mio core,
come l'imagine del primo amore.
Ma il vento sibila,
ma l'onda e' scura,
ma tutta in tenebre
e' la natura:
le corde stridono,
la voce manca...
Sul ponte sventola
bandiera bianca!

PS la recitavo con grande enfasi.....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2018)

*Cecilia *(da "I Promessi Sposi"di Alessandro Manzoni")​​​​​​
Scendeva dalla soglia d'uno di quegli usci, e veniva verso il convoglio, una donna, il cui aspetto annunciava una giovinezza avanzata, ma non trascorsa; e vi traspariva una bellezza velata e offuscata, ma non guasta, da una gran passione, e da un languor mortale: quella bellezza molle a un tempo e maestosa che brilla nel sangue lombardo. La sua andatura era affaticata, ma non cascante; gli occhi non davan lacrime, ma portavan segno d'averne sparse tante; c'era in quel dolore un non so che di pacato e di profondo, che attestava un'anima tutta consapevole e presente a sentirlo. Ma non era il solo suo aspetto che, tra tante miserie, la indicasse così particolarmente alla pietà, e ravvivasse per lei quel sentimento ormai stracco e ammortito ne' cuori. Portava essa in collo una bambina di forse nov'anni, morta; ma tutta ben accomodata, co' capelli divisi sulla fronte, con un vestito bianchissimo, come se quelle mani l'avessero adornata per una festa promessa da tanto tempo, e data per premio. Né la teneva a giacere, ma sorretta, a sedere su un braccio, col petto appoggiato al petto, come se fosse stata viva; se non che una manina bianca a guisa di cera spenzolava da una parte, con una certa inanimata gravezza, e il capo posava sull'omero della madre, con un abbandono più forte del sonno: della madre, ché, se anche la somiglianza de'volti non n'avesse fatto fede, l'avrebbe detto chiaramente quello de' due ch'esprimeva ancora un sentimento.
Un turpe monatto andò per levarle la bambina dalle braccia, con una specie però d'insolito rispetto, con un'esitazione involontaria. Ma quella, tirandosi indietro, senza però mostrare sdegno né disprezzo, «no!» disse: «non me la toccate per ora; devo metterla io su quel carro: prendete». Così dicendo, aprì una mano, fece vedere una borsa, e la lasciò cadere in quella che il monatto le tese. Poi continuò: «promettetemi di non levarle un filo d'intorno, né di lasciar che altri ardisca di farlo e di metterla sotto terra così».
Il monatto si mise una mano al petto; e poi, tutto premuroso, e quasi ossequioso, più per il nuovo sentimento da cui era come soggiogato, che per l'inaspettata ricompensa, s'affacendò a far un po' di posto sul carro per la morticina. La madre, dato a questa un bacio in fronte, la mise lì come su un letto, ce l'accomodò, le stese sopra un panno bianco, e disse l'ultime parole: «addio, Cecilia! riposa in pace! Stasera verremo anche noi, per restar sempre insieme. Prega intanto per noi; ch'io pregherò per te e per gli altri». Poi, voltatasi di nuovo al monatto, «voi», disse, «passando di qui verso sera, salirete a prendere anche me, e non me sola».
Così detto, rientrò in casa, e, un momento dopo, s'affacciò alla finestra, tenendo in collo un'altra bambina più piccola, viva, ma coi segni della morte in volto. Stette a contemplare quelle così indegne esequie della prima, finché il carro non si mosse, finché lo poté vedere; poi disparve. E che altro poté fare, se non posar sul letto l'unica che le rimaneva, e mettersele accanto per morire insieme? come il fiore già rigoglioso sullo stelo cade insieme col fiorellino ancora in boccio, al passar della falce che pareggia tutte l'erbe del prato.


----------



## Foglia (11 Agosto 2018)

C'è qualcosa di nuovo oggi nel sole, anzi di antico. Io vivo altrove e sento che sono intorno nate le viole.....


E ancora:

Ed ecco sul tronco si rompono gemme. Un verde più nuovo dell'erba, che il cuore ristora....


----------



## Foglia (11 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Cecilia *(da "I Promessi Sposi"di Alessandro Manzoni")​​​​​​
> Scendeva dalla soglia d'uno di quegli usci, e veniva verso il convoglio, una donna, il cui aspetto annunciava una giovinezza avanzata, ma non trascorsa; e vi traspariva una bellezza velata e offuscata, ma non guasta, da una gran passione, e da un languor mortale: quella bellezza molle a un tempo e maestosa che brilla nel sangue lombardo. La sua andatura era affaticata, ma non cascante; gli occhi non davan lacrime, ma portavan segno d'averne sparse tante; c'era in quel dolore un non so che di pacato e di profondo, che attestava un'anima tutta consapevole e presente a sentirlo. Ma non era il solo suo aspetto che, tra tante miserie, la indicasse così particolarmente alla pietà, e ravvivasse per lei quel sentimento ormai stracco e ammortito ne' cuori. Portava essa in collo una bambina di forse nov'anni, morta; ma tutta ben accomodata, co' capelli divisi sulla fronte, con un vestito bianchissimo, come se quelle mani l'avessero adornata per una festa promessa da tanto tempo, e data per premio. Né la teneva a giacere, ma sorretta, a sedere su un braccio, col petto appoggiato al petto, come se fosse stata viva; se non che una manina bianca a guisa di cera spenzolava da una parte, con una certa inanimata gravezza, e il capo posava sull'omero della madre, con un abbandono più forte del sonno: della madre, ché, se anche la somiglianza de'volti non n'avesse fatto fede, l'avrebbe detto chiaramente quello de' due ch'esprimeva ancora un sentimento.
> Un turpe monatto andò per levarle la bambina dalle braccia, con una specie però d'insolito rispetto, con un'esitazione involontaria. Ma quella, tirandosi indietro, senza però mostrare sdegno né disprezzo, «no!» disse: «non me la toccate per ora; devo metterla io su quel carro: prendete». Così dicendo, aprì una mano, fece vedere una borsa, e la lasciò cadere in quella che il monatto le tese. Poi continuò: «promettetemi di non levarle un filo d'intorno, né di lasciar che altri ardisca di farlo e di metterla sotto terra così».
> Il monatto si mise una mano al petto; e poi, tutto premuroso, e quasi ossequioso, più per il nuovo sentimento da cui era come soggiogato, che per l'inaspettata ricompensa, s'affacendò a far un po' di posto sul carro per la morticina. La madre, dato a questa un bacio in fronte, la mise lì come su un letto, ce l'accomodò, le stese sopra un panno bianco, e disse l'ultime parole: «addio, Cecilia! riposa in pace! Stasera verremo anche noi, per restar sempre insieme. Prega intanto per noi; ch'io pregherò per te e per gli altri». Poi, voltatasi di nuovo al monatto, «voi», disse, «passando di qui verso sera, salirete a prendere anche me, e non me sola».
> Così detto, rientrò in casa, e, un momento dopo, s'affacciò alla finestra, tenendo in collo un'altra bambina più piccola, viva, ma coi segni della morte in volto. Stette a contemplare quelle così indegne esequie della prima, finché il carro non si mosse, finché lo poté vedere; poi disparve. E che altro poté fare, se non posar sul letto l'unica che le rimaneva, e mettersele accanto per morire insieme? come il fiore già rigoglioso sullo stelo cade insieme col fiorellino ancora in boccio, al passar della falce che pareggia tutte l'erbe del prato.


Trova un passo allegro di Manzoni, adesso. Tipo Don Abbondio coi bravi. Perché sennò mi metto a piangere per le prossime tre ore 
Bellissimo Manzoni, comunque.


----------



## Divì (11 Agosto 2018)

*La mia sera - Giovanni Pascoli

*_Il giorno fu pieno di lampi;__
ma ora verranno le stelle,
le tacite stelle. Nei campi
c'è un breve gre gre di ranelle.
Le tremule foglie dei pioppi
trascorre una gioia leggiera.
Nel giorno, che lampi! che scoppi!
Che pace, la sera! 
Si devono aprire le stelle
nel cielo sì tenero e vivo.
Là, presso le allegre ranelle,
singhiozza monotono un rivo.
Di tutto quel cupo tumulto,
di tutta quell'aspra bufera,
non resta che un dolce singulto
nell'umida sera.
E', quella infinita tempesta,
finita in un rivo canoro.
Dei fulmini fragili restano
cirri di porpora e d'oro.
O stanco dolore, riposa!
La nube nel giorno più nera
fu quella che vedo più rosa
nell'ultima sera.
Che voli di rondini intorno!
Che gridi nell'aria serena!
La fame del povero giorno
prolunga la garrula cena.
La parte, sì piccola, i nidi
nel giorno non l'ebbero intera.
Nè io ... che voli, che gridi,
mia limpida sera!
Don ... Don ... E mi dicono, Dormi!
mi cantano, Dormi! sussurrano, 
Dormi! bisbigliano, Dormi!
là, voci di tenebra azzurra ...
Mi sembrano canti di culla,
che fanno ch'io torni com'era ...
sentivo mia madre ... poi nulla ...
sul far della sera._


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2018)

Che buona idea che ho avuto! :angelo:


----------



## spleen (13 Agosto 2018)

............ Venuta la sera, mi ritorno a casa ed entro nel mio scrittoio; e  in sull'uscio mi spoglio quella veste cotidiana, piena di fango e di  loto, e mi metto panni reali e curiali; e rivestito condecentemente,  entro nelle antique corti delli antiqui huomini, dove, da loro ricevuto  amorevolmente, mi  pasco di quel cibo che solum è mio e ch’io nacqui per lui; dove io non  mi vergogno parlare con loro e domandarli della ragione delle loro  azioni; e quelli per loro humanità mi rispondono; e non sento per  quattro hore di tempo alcuna noia, sdimentico ogni affanno, non temo la  povertà, non mi sbigottisce la morte: tutto mi transferisco in loro...............

Machiavelli, dalla lettera a Francesco Vettori.


----------



## spleen (13 Agosto 2018)

.....Amor, ch’a nullo amato amar perdona, 
mi prese del costui piacer sì forte, 
che, come vedi, ancor non m’abbandona. 

.....

Noi leggiavamo un giorno per diletto 
di Lancialotto come amor lo strinse; 
soli eravamo e sanza alcun sospetto.                         

  Per più fiate li occhi ci sospinse 
quella lettura, e scolorocci il viso; 
ma solo un punto fu quel che ci vinse.                         

  Quando leggemmo il disiato riso 
esser basciato da cotanto amante, 
questi, che mai da me non fia diviso,                           

  la bocca mi basciò tutto tremante. 
Galeotto fu ’l libro e chi lo scrisse: 
quel giorno più non vi leggemmo avante». 



Paolo e Francesca:

Dante - Inferno- Canto V°


----------



## Marjanna (3 Ottobre 2018)

*Il fiore sul tetto*

*Il fiore sul tetto* di Ada Negri 

Ieri non c'era. Or vive, tra due vecchi
embrici. Se per poco io m'arrischiassi
sovra il muretto del terrazzo, cogliere
lo potrei. Non ardisco. E' troppo bello
così: troppo mi piace, erto sul gambo,
dalle muffe dei tegoli sgorgante
senza una fronda, ma col serto d'oro
di un reuccio di fiaba. E' un fior magato.
Il suo germe, quassù, lo portò il vento.
Il suo nome lo cantano le stelle.
Nulla sa delle selve e dei giardini
sparsi pel mondo; sta, fra tetti e cielo,
felice: al mondo unico fior si crede,
ed io l'amo per questo...


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2018)

E quella volta una domenica d'ottobre già l'autunno ci moriva addosso, io fumavo sigarette amare, tu come uno specchio rotto riflettevi quell'immagine sbiadita del ricordo del frammento di un brandello del profumo di quell'angolo d'estate, e mi dicesti "Voglio vivere la vita come un alito di vento nell'aurora che inseguita dalla notte già racchiude le speranze di un domani tutto mio, che mi appartenga, e come donna accarezzare nuovi scampoli d'assenza"; io dicevo "Sì, capisco, vuoi gli scampoli d'assenza" ma pensavo -PUTTANA-   Così pensasti, decidesti, mi annunciasti "Quest'estate vado in Grecia con Giovanna, mi preparo a accarezzare nuovi scampoli d'assenza"; io ti dissi "Scusa cara, cosa cazzo ti prepari per l'estate, siamo a ottobre, è quantomeno prematuro". Tu piangesti tutta notte, ed al mattino ti svegliasti, gli occhi pesti, ripiangesti, mi dicesti "Siamo onesti, vuoi che resti, per tarpare le mie ali ed impedirmi di volare, e come donna accarezzare nuovi scampoli d'assenza?" Io ti dissi "No, prudenza, non potrei vederti senza quei tuoi scampoli d'assenza; io rispetto le tue scelte." Questo dissi, ma pensavo dentro me che tu e Giovanna in Grecia ci andavate solo per sentirvi -PUTTANA-   Poi sei tornata dalla Grecia, io fingevo che non mi importava niente, ti chiedevo le notizie più banali, tipo "Chissa quanta gente avrai trovato, che bordello di turisti", tu negavi ed affermavi "No no no no no no no no, no no no no no no no no, eravamo solamente io e Giovanna sopra a un'isola deserta, insomma, tipo, c'hai presente, due chilometri di spiaggia tutta vuota, dormivamo in un capanno in riva al mare ed ogni sera i pescatori ci portavano del pesce e facevamo le grigliate sulla spiaggia fino all'alba, cantavamo a squarciagola le canzoni di Battisti, tanto l'isola è deserta" mi dicevi, e io pensavo -Ma che cazzo, tutti quelli che ritornan dalla Grecia sono stati sopra un'isola deserta, tipo, c'ho presente, due chilometri di spiaggia vuota, coll' capanne e i pescatori-, ma contando tutti quelli che mi dicono 'sta cosa io mi chiedo quante cazzo di isolacce deve averci questa merda di una Grecia, poi 'sti pescatori greci non potrebbero pescare in alto mare ed impiccarsi con le reti senza andare a importunare le ragazze come te che normalmente sono brave, ma travolte dagli eventi non disdegnano di fare la -'TTANA-   E adesso, e adesso tu mi chiedi come mai sono così pallido e patito, mentre tu sei tanto sana; la risposta è fra le righe di quest'aria che ti canto, che nel mentre che tu stavi sopra l'isola deserta strafogandoti di cozze -cozze...- con Giovanna e i pescatori, io da solo chiuso in casa non potevo fare a mento di pensare a te lontana già da qualche settimana e comporti una canzana praticando una gimkana che mi ha fatto alfin capire che tu fosti, sarai sempre, e non è illusione vana ... Il mio amore, sì, il mio amore, nonostante qualche dissapore, come una libellula selvaggia, io sorvolerei, però dimmi cos'hai fatto con il greco sulla spiaggia. Senza fiato, senza bronco, tu sei ritornata, ma ti stronco, se ti lascio in faccia i segni del saldatore, so che capirai, io non ti serberò rancore...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2018)

È





spleen ha detto:


> E quella volta una domenica d'ottobre già l'autunno ci moriva addosso, io fumavo sigarette amare, tu come uno specchio rotto riflettevi quell'immagine sbiadita del ricordo del frammento di un brandello del profumo di quell'angolo d'estate, e mi dicesti "Voglio vivere la vita come un alito di vento nell'aurora che inseguita dalla notte già racchiude le speranze di un domani tutto mio, che mi appartenga, e come donna accarezzare nuovi scampoli d'assenza"; io dicevo "Sì, capisco, vuoi gli scampoli d'assenza" ma pensavo -PUTTANA-   Così pensasti, decidesti, mi annunciasti "Quest'estate vado in Grecia con Giovanna, mi preparo a accarezzare nuovi scampoli d'assenza"; io ti dissi "Scusa cara, cosa cazzo ti prepari per l'estate, siamo a ottobre, è quantomeno prematuro". Tu piangesti tutta notte, ed al mattino ti svegliasti, gli occhi pesti, ripiangesti, mi dicesti "Siamo onesti, vuoi che resti, per tarpare le mie ali ed impedirmi di volare, e come donna accarezzare nuovi scampoli d'assenza?" Io ti dissi "No, prudenza, non potrei vederti senza quei tuoi scampoli d'assenza; io rispetto le tue scelte." Questo dissi, ma pensavo dentro me che tu e Giovanna in Grecia ci andavate solo per sentirvi -PUTTANA-   Poi sei tornata dalla Grecia, io fingevo che non mi importava niente, ti chiedevo le notizie più banali, tipo "Chissa quanta gente avrai trovato, che bordello di turisti", tu negavi ed affermavi "No no no no no no no no, no no no no no no no no, eravamo solamente io e Giovanna sopra a un'isola deserta, insomma, tipo, c'hai presente, due chilometri di spiaggia tutta vuota, dormivamo in un capanno in riva al mare ed ogni sera i pescatori ci portavano del pesce e facevamo le grigliate sulla spiaggia fino all'alba, cantavamo a squarciagola le canzoni di Battisti, tanto l'isola è deserta" mi dicevi, e io pensavo -Ma che cazzo, tutti quelli che ritornan dalla Grecia sono stati sopra un'isola deserta, tipo, c'ho presente, due chilometri di spiaggia vuota, coll' capanne e i pescatori-, ma contando tutti quelli che mi dicono 'sta cosa io mi chiedo quante cazzo di isolacce deve averci questa merda di una Grecia, poi 'sti pescatori greci non potrebbero pescare in alto mare ed impiccarsi con le reti senza andare a importunare le ragazze come te che normalmente sono brave, ma travolte dagli eventi non disdegnano di fare la -'TTANA-   E adesso, e adesso tu mi chiedi come mai sono così pallido e patito, mentre tu sei tanto sana; la risposta è fra le righe di quest'aria che ti canto, che nel mentre che tu stavi sopra l'isola deserta strafogandoti di cozze -cozze...- con Giovanna e i pescatori, io da solo chiuso in casa non potevo fare a mento di pensare a te lontana già da qualche settimana e comporti una canzana praticando una gimkana che mi ha fatto alfin capire che tu fosti, sarai sempre, e non è illusione vana ... Il mio amore, sì, il mio amore, nonostante qualche dissapore, come una libellula selvaggia, io sorvolerei, però dimmi cos'hai fatto con il greco sulla spiaggia. Senza fiato, senza bronco, tu sei ritornata, ma ti stronco, se ti lascio in faccia i segni del saldatore, so che capirai, io non ti serberò rancore...


È un classico :mexican:


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È È un classico :mexican:


  Indubbiamente. Volevo un po' sdramà :mexican:


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2018)

Call me Ishmael. Some years ago- never mind how long precisely- having little or no money in my purse, and nothing particular to interest me on shore, I thought I would sail about a little and see the watery part of the world. It is a way I have of driving off the spleen and regulating the circulation. Whenever I find myself growing grim about the mouth; whenever it is a damp, drizzly November in my soul; whenever I find myself involuntarily pausing before coffin warehouses, and bringing up the rear of every funeral I meet; and especially whenever my hypos get such an upper hand of me, that it requires a strong moral principle to prevent me from deliberately stepping into the street, and methodically knocking people’s hats off- then, I account it high time to get to sea as soon as I can.____ Melville - Moby Dick - Incipit.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2018)

http://www.teche.rai.it/2016/06/ungaretti-legge-le-due-poesie-lisola-e-inno-alla-morte/


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2018)

[video=youtube_share;V2g9KPbjlmc]https://youtu.be/V2g9KPbjlmc[/video]



fantastico


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Ottobre 2018)

*A SILVIA*


Silvia, rimembri ancora
 Quel tempo della tua vita mortale,
 Quando beltà splendea
 Negli occhi tuoi ridenti e fuggitivi,
 E tu, lieta e pensosa, il limitare
 Di gioventù salivi?

	Sonavan le quiete
 Stanze, e le vie dintorno,
 Al tuo perpetuo canto,
 Allor che all'opre femminili intenta
 Sedevi, assai contenta
 Di quel vago avvenir che in mente avevi.
 Era il maggio odoroso: e tu solevi
 Così menare il giorno.

	Io gli studi leggiadri
 Talor lasciando e le sudate carte,
 Ove il tempo mio primo
 E di me si spendea la miglior parte,
 D'in su i veroni del paterno ostello
 Porgea gli orecchi al suon della tua voce,
 Ed alla man veloce
 Che percorrea la faticosa tela.
 Mirava il ciel sereno,
 Le vie dorate e gli orti,
 E quinci il mar da lungi, e quindi il monte.
 Lingua mortal non dice
 Quel ch'io sentiva in seno.

	Che pensieri soavi,
 Che speranze, che cori, o Silvia mia!
 Quale allor ci apparia
 La vita umana e il fato!
 Quando sovviemmi di cotanta speme,
 Un affetto mi preme
 Acerbo e sconsolato,
 E tornami a doler di mia sventura.
 O natura, o natura,
 Perchè non rendi poi
 Quel che prometti allor? perchè di tanto
 Inganni i figli tuoi?

	Tu pria che l'erbe inaridisse il verno,
 Da chiuso morbo combattuta e vinta,
 Perivi, o tenerella. E non vedevi
 Il fior degli anni tuoi;
 Non ti molceva il core
 La dolce lode or delle negre chiome,
 Or degli sguardi innamorati e schivi;
 Nè teco le compagne ai dì festivi
 Ragionavan d'amore

	Anche peria fra poco
 La speranza mia dolce: agli anni miei
 Anche negaro i fati
 La giovanezza. Ahi come,
 Come passata sei,
 Cara compagna dell'età mia nova,
 Mia lacrimata speme!
 Questo è quel mondo? questi
 I diletti, l'amor, l'opre, gli eventi
 Onde cotanto ragionammo insieme?
 Questa la sorte dell'umane genti?
* All'apparir del vero
 Tu, misera, cadesti: e con la mano
 La fredda morte ed una tomba ignuda
 Mostravi di lontano.	 

*La rileggevo qualche sera fa: la potenza degli ultimi versi (quelli in grassetto) è eccezionale.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> quella bellezza molle a un tempo e maestosa che brilla nel sangue lombardo.


Quel razzista del Manzoni


----------

